

Alexis Ohanian - "I don't regret selling Reddit." - jsnk
http://dmtri.com/posts/28/alexis_ohanian_-_%22i_don%27t_regret_selling_reddit

======
jonathanjaeger
I saw Alexis interviewed in NYC last week by Jason Calacanis for This Week in
Startups. He was asked the same question there and he went more in-depth in
that interview about the opportunity cost of not-selling. Any startup with
growth can go downhill for a variety of factors -- they were young and offered
a life-changing amount of money. Due to a number of things going on in his
life, as he said is explained in the book, it made sense to sell.

